# Could you pass 8th grade Math?



## DJM (Feb 21, 2005)

check this quiz out for fun. 

http://www.blogthings.com/couldyoupasseighthgrademathquiz/

I got 9/10. I guessed on one and i figure that's the one I got wrong.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Don't even want to take the test. I'm getting baffled on my daughter's grade 4 math already.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow! I am in grade 7 (Gifted) and I passed! I only guessed on 1 question and got 8/10! Wow! I cant believe it!


----------



## enaj (Aug 26, 2004)

I failed (6 out of 10)


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

9/10 here. Couldn't remember the difference between an integer and irrational number.


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

10/10 ... if I remember correctly, it's Grade 9 math where I started to have issues


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Integer has a has a letter in front.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

9/10
What is this symbol? 

^


----------



## Blain_132 (Aug 22, 2005)

well audiodan, next year you wont even have a problem in grade 8 its half as easy as grade 4!!!!


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL! Dont I wish! Because I am in a special program, I will be getting like Gr. 9 and Gr. 10 work!!! Oy Vey!


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

8 out of 10, yeah what the heck was that ˆ thingy?? Must be the new math!


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

WOW, I can't believe I managed 10/10. 
It's been quite a number of decades since I've seen any of that stuff and math was my worse subject.


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

10/10..all in the head baby  Then again, I have Calculus this semester, so it's an unfair advantage.

and the ^ symbolizes an exponent - so 5^2 would be 25


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

10/10.

Of course, I do have a BMath degree. Though I haven't used in since I studied it.

Strangely, I did really poorly in math until Grade 7, after which I started doing really well in math.


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

7/10

What I want to know is, what is this ~ ?

s.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Most of you don't remember the "old math".........which was replaced by the "new math"........which was replaced by the "new new math"........which is now being replaced by "mental math".

Gone are the days when I was a boy and we learned all about gozinters, eagles and summer witches..............as in two gozinter four twice, or 6 + 3 eagles 9, and 4 + 5 the summer witch is 9. Yes, those were the good old days of baby boomer math classes. There were 1700 students in my K-6 public school, with class sizes of 40+. The G's sat at the back of the room, along the N's and the U's through Z's. Thus, I was with Rachael Goldman, Issac Nathan, Moses Ufeldherr, Aaron Verbmann, David Weiss, and Sarah Zorberg...............and this is what we heard when the air currents were just right................and we could almost see the numbers on the board.


----------



## Blain_132 (Aug 22, 2005)

you guys think that stuff was hard at all?? i should try and find you guys an academic grade 12 biology test and see how ya do! that stuff is hard!!!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

<table width=350 align=center border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=2><tr><td bgcolor="#CDDEFF" align=center>
<font face="Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif" style='color:black; font-size: 14pt;'>
<strong>You Passed 8th Grade Math</strong>
</font></td></tr>
<tr><td bgcolor="#EBF2FF">
<center><img src="http://images.blogthings.com/couldyoupasseighthgrademathquiz/passed.jpg" height="100" width="100"></center>
<font color="#000000">
Congratulations, you got 7/10 correct!
</font></td></tr></table>
<div align="center"><a href="http://www.blogthings.com/couldyoupasseighthgrademathquiz/">Could You Pass 8th Grade Math?</a></div>

7/10... Oh well, I passed. 

At least I knew how to paste the html code in.


----------



## highapostle (Apr 21, 2004)

10/10, but that's because I wrote the GRE (Graduate Record Exam - think of it as SAT's for grad school admission) a few weeks ago, and half of that test is basically high school math


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

10/10
I didnt think that was hard at all.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I passed, and I'm surprised. Grade 8 was so long ago. 

*You Passed 8th Grade Math*










Congratulations, you got 7/10 correct!

*Could You Pass 8th Grade Math?*


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

My score is irrelevant. *Just please tell me where to find the correct answers!!* 

Two degrees plus a nursing diploma, and I can barely pass Grade 8 math.
Some things never change.


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

***You Passed 8th Grade Math***


Congratulations, you got 10/10 correct!

Not difficult. If I remember correctly, Grade 8 was my introduction to algebra. Then again, I have an inclination to math. Two years later, I finished my Grade 12 math courses.

Fourier series is when I started dreading calculus.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Congratulations, you got 9/10 correct!" There has got to be something wrong, because I had to make educated guesses on all but two.


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

SoyMac said:


> My score is irrelevant. *Just please tell me where to find the correct answers!!*


1. C
2. B
3. A
4. B
5. D
6. B
7. C
8. B
9. B
10. D
/Don't tell anyone!


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

*You Passed 8th Grade Math*










Congratulations, you got *9/10* correct!

*Could You Pass 8th Grade Math?*
http://www.blogthings.com/couldyoupasseighthgrademathquiz/

I didn't understand the set of numbers question I have no idea what mode, median, or whatever meant. They implimented the log equation poorly. Why didn't they just use the HTML code for superscript.


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

8/10 - my excuse is that Grade 8 was 1957.

The carat sign ^ is just a way of indicating that what comes next is an exponent. So, 2^2=4 translates as "Two squared equals four." This is for situations where you can't use real typesetting.

The ~ sign means something like "approximately" I think.


----------



## Eukaryotic (Jan 24, 2005)

10/10 I have a M.Sc. degree and still I get freaked out at math 
Statistics I like but math gets me sweating! I think I had a bad experience as a child or something.


----------



## Bajan (Apr 11, 2004)

Some questions had me puzzled but I got 10/10. Now if I could only have done this back then.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Paul O'Keefe said:


> I didn't understand the set of numbers question I have no idea what mode, median, or whatever meant.


Mean, median and mode--3 different methods of computing an "average".

Mean: add all the numbers up, and the divide by the number of numbers.
Median: sort the numbers from lowest to highest, and pick the middle number in the list. (e.g., in a list of 5 numbers, use the 3rd number) 
Mode: the number repeated most often.


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks... The more you know...!


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

<table width=350 align=center border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=2><tr><td bgcolor="#CDDEFF" align=center>
<font face="Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif" style='color:black; font-size: 14pt;'>
<strong>You Passed 8th Grade Math</strong>
</font></td></tr>
<tr><td bgcolor="#EBF2FF">
<center><img src="http://images.blogthings.com/couldyoupasseighthgrademathquiz/passed.jpg" height="100" width="100"></center>
<font color="#000000">
Congratulations, you got 9/10 correct!
</font></td></tr></table>
<div align="center"><a href="http://www.blogthings.com/couldyoupasseighthgrademathquiz/">Could You Pass 8th Grade Math?</a></div>


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

Sonal said:


> Mean, median and mode--3 different methods of computing an "average".
> 
> Mean: add all the numbers up, and the divide by the number of numbers.
> Median: sort the numbers from lowest to highest, and pick the middle number in the list. (e.g., in a list of 5 numbers, use the 3rd number)
> Mode: the number repeated most often.


Average = mean. It's confusing to use it in relation to the mode or median.

If you need a term that covers all three, try "measure of central tendency."


----------



## bhil (Oct 30, 2004)

10/10 for me. I found it quite straight forward, but I was in engineering for a while in University so it was things like triple integrals that really confused me.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

jicon said:


> 1. C
> 2. B
> 3. A
> 4. B
> ...


Thanks, jicon! You rock!
And I promise not to tell.


----------



## ernestworthing (Jun 10, 2004)

10/10
I can explain how to reason through those questions quickly, if anyone's interested.


----------



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

10/10 here and all in the head. And to think, I went on to technically fail grade 11 math. Thus, arts degree!


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

10/10... what can I say? I'm perfect.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

Are those really typical Grade8 Math questions? They seem awfully easy to me.

Update: Aha! They might be real <i>8th Grade</i> Math questions. Want to try a real <i>Grade 8</i> Math test? Now that's more like I remember.

Bonus Question:
What's the difference between "8th Grade" and "Grade 8" ?


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

8/10 here and I was doing old math back in grade 8,
Guess all those years spent in Carpentry school paid off taking University math.


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

9/10 ... the math was easy, the 2 definitions i couldn't remember. had to do some educated deductions. not even sure which one i got wrong.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

9/10; never did like math. I don't know which question I got wrong, probably the one about what -7 is.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I got 8 out of 10... better than what my marks were when I was in grade 8.


----------



## duosonic (Jan 7, 2004)

8/10 – and I didn't think I would do that well … I'm one of those people who breaks out in a cold sweat & gets a migraine headache when I have to do any math that I can't count on my fingers! But I guess there's more knowledge in there than I credit myself with.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

8/10, like MannyP said... better than I did in actual grade 8 math.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

<table width=350 align=center border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=2><tr><td bgcolor="#CDDEFF" align=center>
<font face="Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif" style='color:black; font-size: 14pt;'>
<strong>You Passed 8th Grade Math</strong>
</font></td></tr>
<tr><td bgcolor="#EBF2FF">
<center><img src="http://images.blogthings.com/couldyoupasseighthgrademathquiz/passed.jpg" height="100" width="100"></center>
<font color="#000000">
Congratulations, you got 10/10 correct!
</font></td></tr></table>


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

8 out of 10, but math is not my strong suit...


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

I had to take an educated guess on a couple of those as my memory was a bit foggy, but:

***You Passed 8th Grade Math***


Congratulations, you got 10/10 correct!


Could You Pass 8th Grade Math?
http://www.blogthings.com/couldyoupasseighthgrademathquiz/


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

Hell, no. I couldn't give the right answers. I doubt I would even understand the questions. I belong in DENSA, not MENSA.


----------

